# Rough troubleshoot from my experience



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Little known secret that behind my cherub there was a few issues I've had to sort out even though it was sold to me as "fully working" - I'm not going to complain it cost me £150

So first initial problem - no water through the brew head - solution was to take off the top nut from the brew head and clean the filter and flow control pin simple 9mm socket and tweezers will get this out.

Now everything seemed well and I ordered general spares from fracino: group gasket, dispersion disc, shower screen, 2 hole and 4 hole tips, replacement flow jet and filter and a new water tank lid (total cost £41)

After fitting all this chuffed was an understatement .. Untill problem number 2 arrived...

The machine was brewing fine but occasionally making strange noises during brewing almost like choking but mid shot ..... This got me worried and took me the past couple of days to figure out completely.

The solution was that the expansion valve was set wrong probably along with it being abit sticky aswell - a minor adjustment the the expansion and for now it all seems fine - I've had decent bit of time brewing this morning (1 espresso, 1 mocha, 2 flat whites and a ruined flat white because auto full kicked in and I ran out of water) and all seems to be fine and running smoothly the only thing I need to do is check the expansion valves new pressure setting and possibly do some head scratching as to why my low water warning is abit ineffective.

So total cost so far is my time and £200 factoring in some fuel money which I think is a steal - ill post up the links the helped me resolve my problems so if anyone else is thinking second hand or if any more "broken" heavenly's appear on eBay this may be some help.


----------

